# Dirty tank



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the first thing you're suppose to do before taking pics of your fish? Oh, right - CLEAN THE GLASS 

This tank has only been going for two weeks today. I'm pretty happy with how quickly it settled in. Fish seem to be pretty happy and after all - that's all that matters


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

They have grown quite a bit,FDBW huh ? Looks like either your cories or your filter is rearranging the substrate for you  Got that little nusance going on in my setup as well! home decorators of my own! How much filtration you running Shelley ? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought they had grown too, but I wasn't sure. There seems to be a lot less room in the tank lately 

I have a new 2217 running, plus a <one year old XP4. Once the 2217 has had a couple of weeks, I'm going to disconnect the XP4 and hook up a second 2217. I also have a JBJ 13 watt UV and a maxijet which I sometimes hook up to a sponge or cannister.

The sand is a combo between me and the corys. I have a bare spot in the middle of the tank. I keep the white sand out of this one spot - it looks like a skating rink  The wilds are the most curious about what's undereath the glass.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Was always curious as to how much water movement i should create within a discus setup.Does the maxijet create alot ? I got myself a hydor korlia pushing 550GPH,plus my filters doing the the other half but dont want my wilds struggling to make it across one side to the other.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish are looking great Shelly. Keep Up the good work ..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Was always curious as to how much water movement i should create within a discus setup.Does the maxijet create alot ? I got myself a hydor korlia pushing 550GPH,plus my filters doing the the other half but dont want my wilds struggling to make it across one side to the other.


I figure fighting the current is the only exercise they get so I might as well make it good, right???!!!  It's pointed to the surface so they don't notice it much at all.



bonsai dave said:


> The fish are looking great Shelly. Keep Up the good work ..


Thanks, Dave  Like Luke said, they seem to be going through some kind of growing spurt. 14 in the tank is VERY noticeable now.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Dirty tank your right!:lol: 
Nice collection of wilds you got there.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Dirty tank your right!:lol:
> Nice collection of wilds you got there.


I swear, I'm not kidding.....after seeing the post of your cobalts, I figured you would just CRINGE in horror after seeing how dirty my tank is  And that's just taken 2 weeks. They are producing a LOT of slime coat. I've been wiping down the sides of the tank at least 2-3 times a week. The more I think of clearing out the Osaka just for the 4 heckels, the more I like the idea. You know that little runty/stuny yellow heckel with the red eyes - that's one of the two ica/heckel crosses I got from James just as he was shutting down. It's one of my favorites, but it's always going to be tiny.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ewww!!!! Jk. Mine's just as dirty lol!


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Very Nice looking fish!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamelajo said:


> Very Nice looking fish!


Thanks, Pam! These are the ones I was telling you about that eat Critter Crumbs  I'll try to take a video because it's really cute to see them blow on pieces of the crumbs to get them airborne so they can eat them. They just about all eat your food; it's great stuff 
Shelley


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to see the a video. Thanks glad they like it!


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking discus Shelley...I particularily love the heckels......nice job


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ewww...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear Blue Eyed Panaques make great "glass cleaners". LOL   Nice looking discus, Shelley!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I hear Blue Eyed Panaques make great "glass cleaners". LOL   Nice looking discus, Shelley!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Yeah, and I just wonder who is spreading THAT rumour???!!! 

Thanks, Stuart. I'm still looking out for pictures of YOUR tank(s) - hint, hint, hint 
Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Ewww...


Yup, I figured I'd get that from you, Franck!!!!! Speaking of tank shots.......hint, hint, hint


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I hear Blue Eyed Panaques make great "glass cleaners". LOL   Nice looking discus, Shelley!


Especially on the outside of the glass. 

Nice video, but please drink less coffee before video. I was getting seasick.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Especially on the outside of the glass.
> 
> Nice video, but please drink less coffee before video. I was getting seasick.


People always tell me that, and I don't see it. Either I'm shaking the camera or I don't stay on a fish long enough; I'm forever jumping around. Okay, this afternoon I'm going to work on the tanks so I'll clean them and even wipe down the glass OUTSIDE!!!!!

Critics, everyone is a critic.......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Critics, everyone is a critic.......


But it's constructive, right?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> But it's constructive, right?


Riiiiiggght


----------

